

Preliminary Experiences Crawling with 80legs - amund
http://atbrox.com/2009/11/04/preliminary-experiences-crawling-with-80legs/

======
petewarden
I've been using 80 legs heavily for the last 6 weeks. I've held off a blog
post to give them a chance to fix some issues I've hit, but overall they're an
awesome service.

A massive plus is their helpfulness. Shion, who commented on this post, even
wrote a bunch of custom code for me!

------
meatbag
An interesting development might be the emergence of services that effectively
function as 80legs resellers. Shortly after 80legs's debut, some guys from my
company approached a vendor at a conference who offered SEO-focused crawling
services. The tool is in alpha and we are still waiting for an invite, but
based on the data points that this tool is capable of harvesting, as well as
the price point (very similar to 80legs) I began to suspect that their custom
code relies on the 80legs backend.

